# How to identify trees?



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

The title explains most of it, I was wondering how would you tell what type of tree it would be, has anyone got a good source, website or book or something?

If you could tell me through here, how I would identify Yew, Maple and such I would be grateful.

Cheers.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

There are tons of online sources. Just google it and you will get lots of info.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The leaves tell the story. Each one as its own character.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 48533
View attachment 48534
View attachment 48535


Oak Maple ect. ect. lol


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I studied trees from 3rd grade all the way to 6th grade (I know, not what most kids at that age are into). I can now identify almost any local tree just by looking at it. I only have trouble with species that look very similar. Though I'm not good at identifying most trees just based on their wood. And I have no experience identifying trees that aren't found around here. So I suppose you could look around on the Internet for things. You probably wouldn't need to go as far as identifying the specific species though, as trees of the same genus tend to have similar wood.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I am a dendro-tard and have had little experience identifying trees but I did find an app for my phone called Leafsnap.
http://leafsnap.com/
It is a shape recognition software that is pretty handy on a phone(apple or android). I hope this helps.
Be well,
SF


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

that 3rd ones off a money tree right?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

to me theres only three types of trees(wood) - living, firewood and slingshot.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> that 3rd ones off a money tree right?


It's been a while, but I think that one grows near the state of Euphoria :rofl:


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> I am a dendro-tard and have had little experience identifying trees but I did find an app for my phone called Leafsnap.
> http://leafsnap.com/
> It is a shape recognition software that is pretty handy on a phone(apple or android). I hope this helps.
> Be well,
> SF


Only available for Iphone or Apple, not Android. That's a right bummer :slap: coz I liked the look of that. Or does someone know different.


----------



## Old Salt (Nov 17, 2013)

You might aim a little high with the last one.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

If its got a natural 'Y' on it...

Its comin' off....

No queries of what seed it came from  ...


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

For a an accurate identification I make 3 pictures with my mobile. bark, leaf and fruit. Back home I search the web. There are also some good apps for smartphones available.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

COLLINS complete guide to British Trees ..... good and very informative book.

iI got mine for £3.0 from ebay

Nick


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The ID is positive on the first 2 but the 3rd requires research. Send LOTS of samples for further study.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

flipgun said:


> The ID is positive on the first 2 but the 3rd requires research. Send LOTS of samples for further study.


Yeh, as Flipgun says, is there any buds you can send out for I.D. purposes only of course. :rofl:


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Yew is simple think garden conifer to eliminate other surrounding trees then hone in for a closer look Yew bark looks green/purple and tends to branch out all messy.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Experience is the best way to identify trees, but that takes time. You just need to pay attention to the leaves, bark, size, shape, fruit or seeds and keep referring to books and websites to boost your knowledge.

I just use google to find pictures of suspects and compare them. Google "Tree Identification Key" and maybe your country, state or region name to come up with local info to check against.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

treefork said:


> download (8).jpg download (9).jpg images (8).jpg
> 
> Oak Maple ect. ect. lol


Lol Treefork... That third one would surely have to be processed into textile of which you could in turn make micarta. But no great natural forks will come off it. Awesome flowers though....


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

I'd like to see you try and shoot straight after drying out number 3 in the Microwave lol.

Here is a link to tree identification in the uk. http://www.woodlands.co.uk/blog/tree-identification/ I found it very useful for me but I agree with B.P.R. if it's got a Y in it it is a slingshot tree.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Imperial said:


> to me theres only three types of trees(wood) - living, firewood and slingshot.


Four. You forgot 'morning'.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

You silly boy :naughty:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 49436


----------

